# [SOLVED] Firefox (source) po udate'cie się nie włącza.

## socek

Po wczorajszym update nie umiem włączyć firefoxa. W konsoli pisze mi:

```
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

Nie wiedzieć czemu, jak włączam firefox-bin, to normalnie działa. Totalnie nie wiem gdzie szukać rozwiązania tego problemu.Last edited by socek on Fri Jul 24, 2009 6:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj xulrunner.

----------

## socek

Zrobiłem to chwilę przed kompilacją Firefoxa. Spróbuje jeszcze raz, ale wątpię, aby pomogło.

----------

## mormo

revdep-rebuild

zabicie wszystkich procesow firefoxa

i odplanie firefoxa  :Smile: 

dokaldnie to mi pomoglo

----------

## socek

Nie mam revdep-rebuild . Wtf? Co trzeba doinstalować aby mieć tą binarkę?

----------

## Exil

gentoolkit

----------

## Pryka

Przebuduj dev-libs/nss, swoją drogą czytaj komentarze... bo po aktualizacji FF jest adnotacja o tym błędzie i krokach do jego zniwelowania

----------

